# Home Studio lighting kit



## lawley06 (May 24, 2010)

Hi there

I have been having a read through the threads about studio lighting and still have some really simple questions.  Sorry in advance as they are likely to be particularly rookie! 

I use an analogue, Bronica SQ-AI and wanting to set up small sets at home.  When I say sets they will at this stage be primarily from small tabletop still lives. 

I am wanting to create shadowless, flat lighting effects and understand that I will need a continuous light, softbox and reflector. 

I am not really sure what I am looking at online and whilst I don't have a huge budget I want to buy a good quality set up that I will be able to use in the very far future. Any recommendations for good starter sets would be really appreciated!

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.



> I am wanting to create shadowless, flat lighting effects and understand that I will need a continuous light, softbox and reflector.



You could use continuous light *or* flash/strobe.
You could use a softbox & reflector, but for a small (table top) set, you might be better off with a light tent.


----------



## Link Delight Online Shop (May 26, 2010)

you can reference linkdelight

    low price, High quality


----------



## FishDracula (Jul 28, 2010)

lawley06 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been having a read through the threads about studio lighting and still have some really simple questions.  Sorry in advance as they are likely to be particularly rookie!
> 
> ...



Hi, I had similar question while ago and I found some answers at Studio Lighting Kit | Studio Lighting Kits | Photography Lighting Techniques

This site has some recommendations of what to look for as a simple home studio lighting kit and they review some basic studio lighting techniques as well. Hope that helps! 
Thanks!


----------

